# You suck at parking...



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I should order some of these...

http://www.houseofgrafix.net/You-Suck-At-Parking-Cards/You-Suck-At-Parking.html


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

lol


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't like the fact that they carry a harsh insult and a threat of vandalism. A witty and non-threatening card would be more effective and less obnoxious.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, you are right. It would be been better without the threat of vandalism.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am surprised these have not shown up on my windshield ....


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have written hand notes for this purpose lol


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Pikeman said:


> I don't like the fact that they carry a harsh insult and a threat of vandalism. A witty and non-threatening card would be more effective and less obnoxious.


Hope you were joking .......


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer to spray paint my messages on the windsheild

_[j/k pikeman I don't condone vandalism .. men don't do that to another person's car even if he is deserving]_


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

attaching note to house brick and placing brick on drivers seat by hoying it through the windscreen sounds good ?
and doing a sh1t on the passenger seat
and other stuff
too


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think you can get fake parking tickets modified with a similar message.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a friend who worked in a sign shop. They used the reflective stick-on stuff that requires a scraper and patience to remove. Some jerk who had a girlfriend in my friend's condo building repeatedly parked in my friend's reserved space, and my friend repeatedly left notes on his windshield asking him to not do it. About the fifth time it happened, my friend used a large sheet of the sticky stuff to cover the guy's windshield and left the message on it with a felt-tip marker. Problem solved!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I had a friend who worked in a sign shop. They used the reflective stick-on stuff that requires a scraper and patience to remove. Some jerk who had a girlfriend in my friend's condo building repeatedly parked in my friend's reserved space, and my friend repeatedly left notes on his windshield asking him to not do it. About the fifth time it happened, my friend used a large sheet of the sticky stuff to cover the guy's windshield and left the message on it with a felt-tip marker. Problem solved!


That is a very common practice in a lot of private car parks here down under.

Usually a self adhesive A4, bright orange warning label, stuck right in front of the drivers field of view on the windscreen. They are also perforated multiple times making them a ###### to get off.


----------

